# Changed Med's feel achy and almost like flu? HELP



## Italiungurl (Apr 10, 2014)

I was on Armour for 8+ years they switched me last week to Unithyroid.

Im not sure if its a coincedence or if I have bad allergies thats causing , or maybe flu?

Throat hurts,achy all over no temp though.

Just found out I have Hashi's high antibodies

TSH was .019

Been on unithyroid for 5 days..


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Why the need to switch? Inquiring minds would like to know! Not surprised as T3 is like gone in about 3 days. Aaaaaaaaaaaargh.

Sending caring hugs,


----------



## Italiungurl (Apr 10, 2014)

Was on Armour 90m too much upped from 60m in Dec too low.

New Dr wanted to try Unithroid.

Antibodies over 1000

tsh .019


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm a big believer in: "If it ain't broken, don't fix it."

Call the doctor and tell him you want to switch back to the Armour immediately.

I have multiple autoimmune diseases and take lots of drugs for each. One thing I've learned is never switch drugs [e.g., brand to generic or another comparable] and when given an additional drug, to slowly break in. With as many drugs as I take, you never quite know if there will be interactions. So better to go slowly than to completely send your body into orbit.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

^^^ This. ^^^ 

As you probably know, a lot of docs don't believe in desiccated meds like Armour, Nature-Throid, West-Throid, and the like. They are USP certified and have to meet stringent FDA standards just like the rest of the synthetic big boys. Don't let someone's ego, misinformation, or a drug rep's free golf trip get in the way of your health. Clearly it was working for you -- I agree, I'd switch back ASAP.

Armour should come in 1/4 grain, 1/2 grain, 1 grain, and on up as far as dosages. If 60 mg (1 grain) was too little, and 90 mg (1 1/2 grains) was too much, you could always try 1 1/4 grains. Sometimes it's that 1/4 grain up or down that makes all the difference. And if you really want to split hairs, you can halve 1/4 grain pills and get 1/8 grain. Or split 1/2 grain pills and get 1/4 grain if you want to save a little cash. Ultimately, do whatever works best for you.

(For example, I have a bottle of 1 grain, 1/2 grain, and 1/4 grain of Nature-Throid. Much more cost-effective this way, can split doses between morning & afternoon, and easier to titrate up/down if needed.)


----------



## Italiungurl (Apr 10, 2014)

My most recent Endo and I can say my EX now Endo, had the &^(*& to say he doesn't like to give patients too much information because then they get things in their heads and manifest their symptoms.. REALLY lol

Really why take someone off Armour when its worked for years, tweak the dosage , 90 was too high 60 is too
low. Gee look at you " Bigfoot" able to figure what to do in my case when this trained Physician couldn't I mean refused.. I called him and said Im off the new scrip and back on Armour.. 1 dose of Armour 4 hours ago the other symptoms are gone,

Must all be in my head...NOT!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Outstanding! Glad you were able to switch back to Armour. arty0045: Even better to hear this is an "ex" doc now. You need somebody who isn't going to go ballistic at the mention of T3 or Armour, etc. I had one endo literally roll his eyes and give me some song and dance about T3.


----------

